# My rabbit(ry) at a glance....... (pic heavy)



## Boyd (Nov 10, 2011)

Half of my hutches..


Our rabbit clearing in the woods plus a baldy baby






The rabbit trail where we house more of our Buns..


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 10, 2011)

WHOA!!! How many rabbits do you have, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## marlowmanor (Nov 10, 2011)

I've got a baldy baby too! Almost a year old and still pretty bald! No bunnies here though!


----------



## Boyd (Nov 10, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> WHOA!!! How many rabbits do you have, if you don't mind my asking?


10 breeders, 2  bucks and depending on breeding.......... lotsa lotsa babies... Cutting down from 30 breeding does!  At least till spring time when I can plant some more alfalfa


----------



## CCourson05 (Nov 10, 2011)

Boyd said:
			
		

> CCourson05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you do with all those rabbits? I keep two breeders and a buck. Just to provide some meat for the family. We have a close-knit family. The majority of us live within 2 miles from one another. In fact, in that 2 mile radius, we have 28 family members...


----------



## secuono (Nov 11, 2011)

I LOVE the first picture with all the hutches neatly in a row!


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 11, 2011)

Excellent set up.  Lots of meat rabbits.   How long have you been doing this?  Just curious.  Looks like one heck of production you have there.  Good for you.  

What kind of advise would you give someone who's thinking of starting?  Your experience must be very large because you didn't start this yesterday by they way you have your set up.  

By the way, love bald babies.


----------



## Boyd (Nov 11, 2011)

CCourson05 said:
			
		

> Boyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We eat them.  Any recipe you can make with chicken, you can use rabbit meat instead.  There are 7 of us here at home, and instead of going through 10lbs of chicken breast a week, we can go through 10lbs of home raised rabbit


----------



## Boyd (Nov 11, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> Excellent set up.  Lots of meat rabbits.   How long have you been doing this?  Just curious.  Looks like one heck of production you have there.  Good for you.
> 
> What kind of advise would you give someone who's thinking of starting?  Your experience must be very large because you didn't start this yesterday by they way you have your set up.
> 
> By the way, love bald babies.


I've been doing this off and on since about 2000, Now I live in Michigan and it gets cold here.. Unless I had a barn setup versus my hutch setup I may keep breeding through out the winter, but I generally rest my does from November through February.  This means 3-4 months of feeding the horde without producing babies.  When I start breeding the second week in Feb. I am also breeding does who'll give me 2-3 litters before I either process or replace older does.

Remember, in most cases you can always eat your mistakes!


----------



## doubled (Nov 12, 2011)

Boyd said:
			
		

> Ms. Research said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I may ask why do you only breed 2-3 times before replacement? You could get about 6 litters for each Doe even with a 2 week rest in between weaning and rebreeding. Even with your 4 month rest you could still get 4 litters each and you can breed them for 2 years before they slow down. Just wondering if you don't mind, thanks.


----------



## Boyd (Nov 12, 2011)

doubled said:
			
		

> Boyd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cut my herd (rabbit herd? Demon Spawn?) back in the fall so I don't have as many mouths to feed.  I know it sounds harsh, but first time mothers I expect to loose a good amount of kits, but by their 2nd liter they usually have it down.  Since I've switched to mostly Cals my mortality rates have dropped as they are naturally good mothers..

Also, I may have some mothers who don't seem to have as many kits, if she's a good mother but only has 5 to 6 kits consistently and I have a newer doe who is giving me 8-10 then I look real hard at replacing the older doe.  That's why the younger ones usually only have 2-3 liters before I process them or replace an older doe with them.  

I keep the does who produce the best and am trying to keep that sort of gene going.  I have a papered/pedigreed buck who hasn't failed me, but through trial and error I have found 2 backups for him so he can have a breather.  When I'm up to about 30 breeders and have 2-3 bucks going..


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 13, 2011)

Boyd said:
			
		

> doubled said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!  Demon Spawn?  

BTW, I don't think you are harsh stating you have to cut back because of too many mouths to feed.  I think that's a mark of a Smart Meat Rabbit raiser.   Thank you for the tips.


----------



## Boyd (Nov 13, 2011)

well, it is easier to feed 10-12 during the non breeding months than 60 or 70   I am so excited though, I found somebody with a big 45 horse John Deere to come out and clear out a couple of acres.  By this next thursday I'll be moving grazing pens and planting clover/alfalfa mix!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roll farms (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't let me husband see these pics.

He'll go nuts building more cages.....

Nice setup!


----------



## Boyd (Nov 13, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I can't let me husband see these pics.
> 
> He'll go nuts building more cages.....
> 
> Nice setup!


----------



## oneacrefarm (Nov 14, 2011)

Very nice setup you have there! I raise Cal's too, I think they are great mothers.


----------



## flemish lops (Nov 15, 2011)

WOW that's alot of rabbits. Nice setup!


----------



## SowdersHomestead (Nov 17, 2011)

Nice!  What size is your hutches.  We just started and have 4 and 5 hole cages in a pole building.  I'm concerned for the summer when it gets hot cuz the ventilation isn't the greatest.  I like the hutch idea.


----------



## Boyd (Nov 17, 2011)

SowdersHomestead said:
			
		

> Nice!  What size is your hutches.  We just started and have 4 and 5 hole cages in a pole building.  I'm concerned for the summer when it gets hot cuz the ventilation isn't the greatest.  I like the hutch idea.


42x36 with about a 1x36 divider and a round hole cut in it so they can have a nest/burrow area.  I put a solid floor on it when its close to kindling and add lots of straw, leaves etc and let the doe pick what she wants.  Its usually leaves n straw.


----------



## Boyd (Nov 19, 2011)

more pictures tommorow of the new pasture... This is the pics from day 1... It got dark today before I could take day 2 pics..


----------



## Boyd (Nov 20, 2011)




----------

